# Tim Sheehan/Modern Arnis



## mandirigma (Jun 2, 2004)

Has anyone ever trained with or know Tim Sheehan?  He runs the CCMA (Colorado Chapter of Modern Arnis) and the WCMA (Wyoming Chapter of Modern Arnis).

Thanks!   

Be safe.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 2, 2004)

mandirigma said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever trained with or know Tim Sheehan?  He runs the CCMA (Colorado Chapter of Modern Arnis) and the WCMA (Wyoming Chapter of Modern Arnis).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



 :idunno: We never crossed paths, I don't think. perhaps someone else knows. Is he independent, or is he affiliated with a larger organization?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 2, 2004)

I found this, if it helps http://fp1.fiberpipe.net/~jeffe/jeffe/martial%20arts.htmI'll keep looking.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds interesting. I guess he trained w/ Professor before 1979, according to this article. Although, I am not sure what it means by "completed his training in 1979" as I don't think Remy completed his own training ever, even when he was sick and bedridden; yet that could be just a misinterpretation by the writer. I wonder how much time he had with the old man?

 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 2, 2004)

I can't find anything else on him.  You'd think that If he spent any amount of time with Professoer Presas, one of the other Datu's would have heard of him.  But he doesn't seem to be affiliated with WMAA or WMAC.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 2, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I can't find anything else on him.  You'd think that If he spent any amount of time with Professoer Presas, one of the other Datu's would have heard of him.  But he doesn't seem to be affiliated with WMAA or WMAC.



Yea, but maybe not if he trained prior to 1980's. All the Datu's except Shashir, who was in the PI, trained w/ Professor after 1980. It is possible that Rick manlinong (sp?), Dan Anderson, Jim Power, or Rocky Paswik may have heard of him; as they trained prior to the 80's ('cept Dan who started early 80's, but he is out west and knows a lot of people). However, they are from distinctly different locations the Colorodo area. It's tough because professor was a travelin' man; there are many students of the art whom I have not met yet because of location/distance issues.

We'll see if anyone else comes up with anything.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 2, 2004)

He is a Kombaton guy with Ernesto Presas.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 3, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Yea, but maybe not if he trained prior to 1980's. All the Datu's except Shashir, who was in the PI, trained w/ Professor after 1980. It is possible that Rick manlinong (sp?), Dan Anderson, Jim Power, or Rocky Paswik may have heard of him; as they trained prior to the 80's ('cept Dan who started early 80's, but he is out west and knows a lot of people). However, they are from distinctly different locations the Colorodo area. It's tough because professor was a travelin' man; there are many students of the art whom I have not met yet because of location/distance issues.
> 
> We'll see if anyone else comes up with anything.



Nope, never heard of him.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

